# 1,000



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Well...........1,000 posts I guess I still get the picture of that ugly girl from my 500th post thread but without the glasses....lol


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope, you get the Lucky 1000 Special! Drink up!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

o man......


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

congratulations b17 !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats my boy !!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Way to go B17 youve definitly earned her now heres your bride.........


----------



## v2 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice party you have....


----------



## Crunch (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats it, I'm re-starting my account at 999


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats B-17. Now you can get to work on your diorama proper


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2008)

Yea! Well today I have a busy day so on Monday I will help my dad either screw the board or something so it stays.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the 1000!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's to another 1000!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks thats the best one yet


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats young fella!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2008)

For Our Young Padawan...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice. Now, get to work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Aye....! Never mind the soccer and baseball, they can wait!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice one B17. I'd post a suitable pic, but I've got to work out how to do it yet!!!


----------

